# Police Officer Joseph Shinners



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Joseph Shinners*

Provo Police Department, Utah

End of Watch Saturday, January 5, 2019

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
LODD Mapping FAQs
*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Richard Ferguson
Provo Police Department
48 S 300 W
Provo, UT 84601

Phone: (801) 852-6210

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

